# very very low progesterone level/not ovulating!....holding on to faith!



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies, I have PCOS, have been taking clomid and have just got my 21 day progesterone levels back....

come back very low - *0.5*

I was just wondering if anyone else has had really low levels, not ovulating and got pcos and have got pregnant? 

starting to feel like its never going to happen again for me!

Would really love to hear your story and to know from others that it can happen!

thanks lyns :hugs:


----------



## jenniferlawe

I am ttc #3. And my 21 day test said 2.7. I have pcos and although I just got diagnosed this year am pretty sure I had it before my last one. I am on my second cycle of clomid so have not gotten pregnant with that yet but with my other two I used birth control which regulated my periods and hormones and came off it and got pregnant. I think because you have one you know you can get pregnant it should happen for you. Good luck


----------



## seabean

Everyone's levels prior to Ovulation are low, so low progesterone isn't indicating a problem, it is just confirming the fact that you haven't ovulated yet. I wouldn't worry about progesterone levels until AFTER you ovulate - that's when low progesterone can indicate problems and lead to breakthrough bleeding, etc. Don't worry!


----------



## scerena

Was this your first round of clomid? If so you might o when they up the dose? What mg did you take?
I have pcos and trouble ovulating, so here is you ever need to rant or just talk :) 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

seabean said:


> Everyone's levels prior to Ovulation are low, so low progesterone isn't indicating a problem, it is just confirming the fact that you haven't ovulated yet. I wouldn't worry about progesterone levels until AFTER you ovulate - that's when low progesterone can indicate problems and lead to breakthrough bleeding, etc. Don't worry!


Yeah its true. Ive been having my levels checked for the last 5 months even had them done twice in one month just to see if i ovulated late and still came back low. hence putting me on clomid to see if it would change. 

Hopefully this month will be alot higher. :thumbup:



scerena said:


> Was this your first round of clomid? If so you might o when they up the dose? What mg did you take?
> I have pcos and trouble ovulating, so here is you ever need to rant or just talk :)
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

last month was my first month of 50mg this month ive been told to take 100mg.

are you taking anything to help you? when did you find out you have pcos and not ovulating? x


----------



## TiffHenriott

Hey there, 
Im new on the site..but I wanted to share my information and reply too.

I have endometriosis and PCOS and we started our first round of Clomid this month...Monday was day 21 for me and I went in for bloodwork....I got my results back today and my progesterone was only 5. I am so disappointed and discouraged. I don't know what to do. Does anyone know if there are ways to boost this level? I sure hope so. I want a baby more than anything.


----------



## SKP

I been getting very low levels of progesterone after day 21's. Doc thinks thats why nothing has happened for me yet. Im not ovulating, but I am getting my afs


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies....after my af decided to skip a month i started my second dose of clomid this month. i had a 58day cycle last time so i didnt get a period. i had my progeterone levels taken and there where 2.5..so definitely not ovulating...then i had them done a second time...and they went up to 19.9..still isnt confirmed ovulation. but my doctor told me to have my bloods done twise in my cycle to see if i ovulate late.

so maybe you girls should try that?

im also gutted that im not ovulating but im really hoping that with being on 100mg something will happen soon. 


Tiffhenriott - how long u been trying for? are u temping? 

skp - do you temp? how has your cm been? will you be testing this cycle? xx


----------



## SKP

> skp - do you temp? how has your cm been? will you be testing this cycle? xx

I have temped in the past but do not anymore, I just go in for regular cd 3 and 21 blood tests. I have up to 5 days now to see if AF shows up. As of right now, I do not feel pregnant. THis cycle I was on 150 mg of Clomid; will find out in a few days if ovulation occured.


----------



## babydeabreu

SKP said:


> skp - do you temp? how has your cm been? will you be testing this cycle? xx
> 
> I have temped in the past but do not anymore, I just go in for regular cd 3 and 21 blood tests. I have up to 5 days now to see if AF shows up. As of right now, I do not feel pregnant. THis cycle I was on 150 mg of Clomid; will find out in a few days if ovulation occured.Click to expand...

oh 150mg thats good. hope its good news come next week then babe. got everything crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

babydeabreu said:


> seabean said:
> 
> 
> Everyone's levels prior to Ovulation are low, so low progesterone isn't indicating a problem, it is just confirming the fact that you haven't ovulated yet. I wouldn't worry about progesterone levels until AFTER you ovulate - that's when low progesterone can indicate problems and lead to breakthrough bleeding, etc. Don't worry!
> 
> 
> Yeah its true. Ive been having my levels checked for the last 5 months even had them done twice in one month just to see if i ovulated late and still came back low. hence putting me on clomid to see if it would change.
> 
> Hopefully this month will be alot higher. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Was this your first round of clomid? If so you might o when they up the dose? What mg did you take?
> I have pcos and trouble ovulating, so here is you ever need to rant or just talk :)
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> last month was my first month of 50mg this month ive been told to take 100mg.
> 
> are you taking anything to help you? when did you find out you have pcos and not ovulating? xClick to expand...


:hi: sorry for the long reply I didn't get a notification thingy!

How is the clomid going???
I done 3 rounds previous to my op then one round after when I ovulated but lining was thin so I have moved onto injectables now :)

I found out that I had pros when I was 17 and I am now 25 :(


----------



## jess760

I came across this thread, I know I'm a bit late!! Just wanted to share my experience with low progesterone- I too have PCOS and have taken several blood tests 7dpo. Every time it is below 1 !! At first I didn't think I was ovulating and either did my husband (he's an OB?GYN) but after I started charting for several months I had a VERY consistent BBT shift of .7 degrees or so after ovulation (while on Metformin) and sure enough my period would show a week later. So I was indeed ovulating with very low progesterone levels. My last level was .8 (yes, point- 8) after ovulation. My husband said he has had patients come in with levels that low after ovulating, although rare. BUT it is possible, especially with PCOS! The best thing to do is get good at charting and find a good RE who can help you out. Us PCOSers often need progesterone supplements (suppositories or shots) after ovulation in order to support a pregnancy. Make sure you ask your doc about this, it will help to prevent a m/c when you do get pregnant! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## jess760

Yikes, typos! I meant "neither" and "OB/GYN"


----------



## Amy K

Hi babydeabreu,

I have been TTC my 1st child for almost 2 1/2 yrs now. I had my progesterone level checked for the 1st time a yr ago and found out it was 0.6. I took cycles of Clomid afterward. I found out I was pregnant at 5 wks on 50mg of Clomid on the 2nd cycle but in less than a wk, found out I was no longer pregnant. On Clomid my levels ranged from between 8 & 11. I stopped taking Clomid this month and just found out that my current progesterone level unmedicated is 0.6 :( I'm thinking about seeing a fertility specialist because I know in my heart, something bigger is wrong with me that's causing the extremely and practically non-existent progesterone level to be so low. I can't find anyone other than you who has been diagnosed with a progesterone level lower than 1.


----------



## moose31

Hi i just came across trying to find info about low progesterone...
me and DH have been TTC for 1 1/2 years and finally got my OB?GYN to draw some labs. 
I have a normal physical exam no endo no PCOS. Prolactin normal Thyroid normal. But my CD21 progesterone was 0.76!!!! Waiting for AF to start to get FSH drawn on CD3 ...... 
I had a Postive opk on CD18/19 could the progesterone level been drawn to early ....but doc says Im not ovulating f/u appt in a few weeks :(


----------



## Debbie2

Hi ladies, hope I'm responding to the correct thread! (new to this) 
Just some advice really, ttc no2 (got pregnant with my son now 5 first month) finally had a referral to gynae, always had very regular normal and predictable periods 27/28 days, never missed one in 15 years apart from when i was pregnant with my son, until now. Currently 3 days late clear blue digital yesterday said not pregnant, so I thought I would ring the hospital for my progesterone test results which I had on day 19 which was 2 and day 22 which was 10. Does this mean I have not ovulated???? And if so why would this suddenly happen now when it's never happened before. I am so confused any advice or kind thoughts would be appreciated.

Many thanks ladiesxx


----------



## moose31

my doctor says CD21-24 progesterone levels >5 means you ovulated


----------



## sugarpi24

I was taking clomid also up to 150mg and my progesterone level this last time was 3...so no ovulation...so the doctor said he doesn't think increasing my dowager will benefit me...and that I could move my specialists appt sooner...so I did...but it makes me feel down and depressed...I hate not being able to ovulate...I have polycycstic ovaries....hypothyroidism...hashimotos...everything is working against me :( haven't had anything checked out with hubby yet...but first we need to focus on me I guess...so good luck ladies! I always dreaded getting my cd21 progesterone levels taken..I just knew it would be low...and clomid messes with your head! That's for sure!


----------



## Lbomb

I'm freaking out now because I talked to my Dr yesterday and she won't put me on clomid because of my weight (5'6" 220lbs). My level at 7DPO was 6.9. She is thinking of sending me to a fertility clinic. I just don't feel like we're to that level yet. =(


----------



## Dmwc5f

I have PCOS and took Clomid and mine was 0.4...yes zero POINT four. I was switched to Femara this month since Clomid literally made me crazy....I'm on CD 15 right now and finding the wait to be exhausting....good luck. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy


----------



## babydeabreu

Amy K said:


> Hi babydeabreu,
> 
> I have been TTC my 1st child for almost 2 1/2 yrs now. I had my progesterone level checked for the 1st time a yr ago and found out it was 0.6. I took cycles of Clomid afterward. I found out I was pregnant at 5 wks on 50mg of Clomid on the 2nd cycle but in less than a wk, found out I was no longer pregnant. On Clomid my levels ranged from between 8 & 11. I stopped taking Clomid this month and just found out that my current progesterone level unmedicated is 0.6 :( I'm thinking about seeing a fertility specialist because I know in my heart, something bigger is wrong with me that's causing the extremely and practically non-existent progesterone level to be so low. I can't find anyone other than you who has been diagnosed with a progesterone level lower than 1.


so sorry to hear about your loss..its so hard when you have been trying and trying..and when u finally get there its taken away. really sorry hun...:hugs:

i had my bloods taken different times on the month just incase i was ovulating later and my progesterone was still just as low. 18months still im not getting nowhere. i would definitely get your doctor to refer to to see a specialist just incase...not just that it peace of mind :thumbup: im still waiting to see one. my doctors lost my paper work so 3 months im now being re-referred. we will get there one day eh x



moose31 said:


> Hi i just came across trying to find info about low progesterone...
> me and DH have been TTC for 1 1/2 years and finally got my OB?GYN to draw some labs.
> I have a normal physical exam no endo no PCOS. Prolactin normal Thyroid normal. But my CD21 progesterone was 0.76!!!! Waiting for AF to start to get FSH drawn on CD3 ......
> I had a Postive opk on CD18/19 could the progesterone level been drawn to early ....but doc says Im not ovulating f/u appt in a few weeks :(

It's possible that your body tried to release the egg..but didnt..i always get positive opks and then bloods confirm no ovulation. good luck hun x



Debbie2 said:


> Hi ladies, hope I'm responding to the correct thread! (new to this)
> Just some advice really, ttc no2 (got pregnant with my son now 5 first month) finally had a referral to gynae, always had very regular normal and predictable periods 27/28 days, never missed one in 15 years apart from when i was pregnant with my son, until now. Currently 3 days late clear blue digital yesterday said not pregnant, so I thought I would ring the hospital for my progesterone test results which I had on day 19 which was 2 and day 22 which was 10. Does this mean I have not ovulated???? And if so why would this suddenly happen now when it's never happened before. I am so confused any advice or kind thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks ladiesxx


I'm in the same boat..currently trying with my second! as we get older our body change's along with hormones. even though the first time wasnt long, anything can happen afterwards. i had my son with no problems..this time round i have pcos and no ovulation..its such a hard thing to understand but the best thing i would advice is get your doc to do other checks or get referred to see a gyne who can help. :thumbup: just remember your not allown, that we are going through the same. it does happen just will take longer. keep us updated on how u get on xx



moose31 said:


> my doctor says CD21-24 progesterone levels >5 means you ovulated


your progesterone levels need to be closer to 30 to of ovulated. 21-24 means your body is trying to but doesnt..when it reaches around 30 its a very good sign your body have released a strong egg. :hugs:



sugarpi24 said:


> I was taking clomid also up to 150mg and my progesterone level this last time was 3...so no ovulation...so the doctor said he doesn't think increasing my dowager will benefit me...and that I could move my specialists appt sooner...so I did...but it makes me feel down and depressed...I hate not being able to ovulate...I have polycycstic ovaries....hypothyroidism...hashimotos...everything is working against me :( haven't had anything checked out with hubby yet...but first we need to focus on me I guess...so good luck ladies! I always dreaded getting my cd21 progesterone levels taken..I just knew it would be low...and clomid messes with your head! That's for sure!

so sorry hun, such a horrible thing to go through, hopefully with some help now you will get closer to getting that healthy bfp xx



Lbomb said:


> I'm freaking out now because I talked to my Dr yesterday and she won't put me on clomid because of my weight (5'6" 220lbs). My level at 7DPO was 6.9. She is thinking of sending me to a fertility clinic. I just don't feel like we're to that level yet. =(

whats a joke...lots of girls get clomid weather or not over weight....seeing a specialist might just work in your favour..they are much understanding and lot more helpful. they do more test and give much better advice. some doctors havent a clue how to speak to us or what to say. hope your ok :hugs:



Dmwc5f said:


> I have PCOS and took Clomid and mine was 0.4...yes zero POINT four. I was switched to Femara this month since Clomid literally made me crazy....I'm on CD 15 right now and finding the wait to be exhausting....good luck. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy

good luck to you hun...hope the femara works alot better then the clomid did. when i was on clomid it made me cycles even longer. atm im literally taken nothing...completely natural. my docs want help me as i have been referred to a specialist. really hope you get some much better help taking this. gd luck keep us updated :)

xx


----------



## Hope4Another

Hi Everyone,
I am ttc baby #2. I am on day 27 just had first round of clomid 50mg. Had day 21 progesterone checked it was 2.9 nmol. Doctor said did not ovulate, and to up clomid to 100mg. I have longer cycles 35-45 days. He told me to wait before I triger period with meds - to test for pregnancy in two weeks. Im confused.. could I have ovulated late? He was no help with answers.. and did not give me the time or confident answer i was looking for.
Thanks


----------



## Coolstar

I just saw the post.I am suffering from extremely low progesterone level.Just wanted to know that did anyone of you got BFP? and what approach are you all taking now?


----------



## babydeabreu

still here, still trying.... just on 100mg of clomid now. seeing how this will go for the next 3 months xx


----------



## sugarpi24

Specialist put me on femera and its working...I'm only getting one follicle but ill be starting injectables this weekend and hopefully we will get more. My thyroid is normal again..so that's good...so hopefully ill get that bfp....good luck ladies!


----------

